# Hot/Ground Reverse issue



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

You just have to hang around and help out a little before asking for help. Show that you are going to offer something not just show up, ask a question and leave.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

cbhenders said:


> ........ One of you mentioned it's a 15 minute fix for you to do. That would be because with your experience fixing these things regularly, you know the most likely places to look for the cause of a problem like this. I had hoped to get some guidance on the most likely places to look, so I could save some time.......


It took me 20 years to learn how to fix this in 15 minutes.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

My I ask what we're the requirements for taken electrician license test .


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It took me 20 years to learn how to fix this in 15 minutes.


Then help a guy out. He doesn't want to screw with this for the next 20 years....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

mbryan said:


> Then help a guy out. He doesn't want to screw with this for the next 20 years....


Why experience is learn throw years of work . Does a doctor just throw his knowledge out there Before being payed . That's why us pros are here for discuss not answers for q and a .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Not picking a fight just a little thought for the minds for some .


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

skillman said:


> Why experience is learn throw years of work . Does a doctor just throw his knowledge out there Before being payed . That's why us pros are here for discuss not answers for q and a .


It was a joke...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

mbryan said:


> It was a joke...


It's late here . Just sleepy from the race . Keep on keep on .


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Then help a guy out. He doesn't want to screw with this for the next 20 years....


If you want a 15-minute fix, call an electrician.

I could go through about 20 scenarios for you to look at just off the top of my head.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

One time.

New construction, we test each receptacle as we put the covers on, everything is fine. 

Electrical inspector shows, starts in garage. I am there with my son who did the work under my direction (he has done many houses for me).

The garage gfi shows hot/ground reverse. Son double checks with his tester, shows hot/ground reverse. Son pulls the receptacle, its wired properly, it's the first opening on the circuit, puts his tester back in, it tests just fine, re-installs the receptacle and it's just fine. The inspector and I witnessed the entire thing. Neither of us had a clue what happened. 

Nothing changed except the receptacle was pulled from the box then screwed back into the box yet that somehow changed what the tester was reading.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

thom said:


> One time.
> 
> New construction, we test each receptacle as we put the covers on, everything is fine.
> 
> ...


Gremlins


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

thom said:


> One time.
> 
> New construction, we test each receptacle as we put the covers on, everything is fine.
> 
> ...


Did the ground wire manage to get folded weird when you it was pushed in the first time and touch the neutral?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

cbhenders said:


> Finally, a question for Tinstaafl. How do I avail myself of the "wealth of information available here on other topics," if the people on this board deem someone who doesn't know something they do as unworthy of their help?


First, you can do as I did when I initially discovered this site. I read, and I read more. I read for two years before actually signing up as a member, and learned plenty during that time. The answer to just about any routine (and many non-routine) questions about construction work is here, and usually not that hard to find with a little effort.

Bearing in mind that this site is intended for professionals to interact on a general basis of equality, when someone shows up out of the blue with a very basic question, the "equality" factor can be difficult to accept until we get to know you a little better.

What you have done is equivalent to stepping into a room full of strangers and asking for hard-won technical expertise, for free, with no justification as to why anyone should be inclined to tutor you. It's just normal human nature for folks to be resistant to such a one-way deal.

Stick around, share some information and let people get to know you. Once you are accepted, you'll find that many here are willing to be incredibly helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

jkfox624 said:


> Did the ground wire manage to get folded weird when you it was pushed in the first time and touch the neutral?


It is possible, not likely. The GFI's pretty much fill the box, side to side. It would be unlikely that the ground would contact the common screws on the side of the receptacle but it would be possible. Of course the circuit tested proper when the coverplate was installed earlier.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

thom said:


> It is possible, not likely. The GFI's pretty much fill the box, side to side. It would be unlikely that the ground would contact the common screws on the side of the receptacle but it would be possible. Of course the circuit tested proper when the coverplate was installed earlier.


Wow... that sure is a strange puzzle.... do ya think, or could it be, any pecularity or temporary malfunction in the electronics of a GFI.??

Or as a previous earlier question of which I am not knowledgable about the circut logic in a plug-in tester, could it be a pecularity inherent in the tester logic.... probably not a malfunction of an individual tester as it affected both the inspector's and your son's.

Interesting... maybe it's one of those things we're not destined to know... along with where Jimmy Hoffa is buried.:no:

Peter


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

jkfox624 said:


> Did the ground wire manage to get folded weird when you it was pushed in the first time and touch the neutral?


JK..... Don't really mean to go off thread too far, but seems the thread has departed somewhat anyway..... apologize if I transgress too far.....but could I ask why that beutifull black lab is wearing a Bronco orange sweater????

Peter from Colorado/Denver


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

mbryan said:


> Then help a guy out. He doesn't want to screw with this for the next 20 years....


Heaven forbid he crack open a book. It's so much easier to get free advise here. :laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JK..... Don't really mean to go off thread too far, but seems the thread has departed somewhat anyway..... apologize if I transgress too far.....but could I ask why that beutifull black lab is wearing a Bronco orange sweater????
> 
> Peter from Colorado/Denver


Haha the kids were bored one night and wanted to see if they could dress her. They succeeded.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

skyhook said:


> Heaven forbid he crack open a book. It's so much easier to get free advise here. :laughing:


Geeze guys.... I'm a relative newbie to the site and a GC not a sparky, and I have had nice help from some of you, and I hope I've been able to contribute at least a little and accross the other diciplines.


I do respect that we're not the DIY network, and that experience and knowledge is valuable and many don't want to extend a free imformation service that eventually cuts into all of our professional value.

I don't want to upset anybody or PO anybody, but by the same token, it seems that some of the time that there is not so much professional discusion/assistance as much as ranking on a less experienced person.

I understand it's somewhat a subjective evaluation as to whom we/you extend the profesional courtesy of your/our advice/assistance... just seems to me that this OP is pretty legit.... maybe he's lying... but he might be a welcome contributor also.

I thought Tin very professionally explained the issues. 

Seems we have a choice to assist or not, and could save time energy by not necessarily ranking on-on-on-on about someone who might be new.

I'm new.... these are just solely my sincere thoughts as a new party.... I do respect those with alternative views.

At risk of being shunned, I still don't understand why that plug-in tester reports hot/ground reverse as opposed to open neutral, assuming that's the issue. Does anyone know a site that actually explains the circut/logic of those testers.

Best Reagards

Peter


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Geeze guys.... I'm a relative newbie to the site and a GC not a sparky, and I have had nice help from some of you, and I hope I've been able to contribute at least a little and accross the other diciplines.
> 
> 
> I do respect that we're not the DIY network, and that experience and knowledge is valuable and many don't want to extend a free imformation service that eventually cuts into all of our professional value.
> ...


Yeah I'm all for being nice...but questions like this have no place on a forum for professionals.

In electrical terms this guy asked a question as simple as "do I install sod green side up or down?"

Not to mention no intro and claims to be an electrician.


----------

